# Was ist AA? (Vergleichsbilder, Praxis etc.)



## I am an O.C. Profi (10. Januar 2009)

Liebe PCGHX Gemeinde,

Editorial:
Da ich leider noch sehr oft Sachen lese wie "Was ist AA" oder "Was ist TSSAA" möchte ich mit diesem Thema hoffentlich eure Fragen beantworten

Einführung: 
AA kommt von Anti Aliasing. Anti Aliasing ist eine verminderung von unerwünschten, durch das begrenzt aufgelöste Pixel raster verursachten Effekten wie dem Aliasing. Aliasing ist der so genannte Treppeneffekt: 
Der Begriff Treppeneffekt bezeichnet das kantige, „treppenartige“ Erscheinungsbild gerasterter Figuren. Das mitunter sehr hässlich aussehen kann und oftmals in Bewegung auch flimmert. 

Vergleichsscreenshots:
Hier sieht ihr eine Szene einmal ohne AA das zweite mal mit 4xFSAA

0xAA
*BILD ZU BREIT*


4xFSAA
*BILD ZU BREIT*


(Eigentlich wollte ich Mouse over präsentieren doch das bleibt leider den PCGH Redakteuren vorbehalten)

Wie man deutlich sehen kann (vor allem an der Waffe) bildet sich Aliasing (Treppeneffekt) auf dem zweiten Bild ist er verschwunden!!

Bezeichnungen:
Ich führe hier mal die wichtigsten Bezeichnungen auf:
AA= Anti Aliasing (siehe oben)
FSAA= Full Screen Anti Aliasing (Bezeichnet das Vollbild AA)
CFAA= Custom Filter Anti Aliasing (Ist eine Spezielle Verbesserung  des AA           und eine Erhöhung der Samples bis max. 24x)
TSSAA= Transparenc Super Sampling Anti Aliasing (Dient der Glättung von              Transparenten Texturen wie z.b. Zäunen siehe unteres Bild


TSAA Vergleich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nvidia bietet auch spezielle "bessere" Glättungen wie 32xS PCGH hat dazu aber genug Wissenswertes geschrieben deswegen möchte ich darauf nicht näher eingehen. (Einfach mal die Suche benutzen)

Hier noch ein kleiner Vergleich verschiedener AA Modi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich hoffe ich konnte euch die wichtigsten Fragen beantworten.
Bei weiteren Fragen oder Anregungen nutzt die Kommentarfunktion!
Oder PN: Ich steh euch 24h am Tag zur Verfügung! g*
Mfg


----------



## Klutten (11. Januar 2009)

Schön, dass du dir die Arbeit machst, Begriffe der Qualitätseinstellungen zu durchleuchten.  Wir haben allerdings (wenn auch etwas angestaubt) mehrere Threads, die die Thematik sehr genau durchleuchten. Hier findet eigentlich jeder Antworten auf seine Fragen. 

Ich schließe daher hier zu, damit in den alten Themen weiter gestöbert werden kann.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...sen-wie-funktionieren-grafikkarten-1-2-a.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-und-anwendungen/310-howto-ati-tray-tools.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nity-guide-auswirkungen-von-aa-af-und-co.html


----------

